# Hersteller Dezentrale Servos?



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2008)

Hallo
kennt jemand noch gute dezentrale Servos mit 230V Versorgung und Profibus, so in der Richtung Posmo A von Siemens...? Nur mit einen größeren Produktspektrum was Leistung angeht. Wenn Preiswerter wäre schön?

Gruss Helmut


----------



## jabba (1 Oktober 2008)

Schau mal bei Lenze nach,
da gibts bis 230V und bis 650Watt (Posmo nur 48V 300Watt)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jabba,
kenn ich habe ich als Muster noch im Schrank liegen. Ich suche es aber vielleicht noch ein wenig Kompakter. Der Regler kann auch abgesetzt montiert werden.

gruss helmut


----------



## Kurt (1 Oktober 2008)

http://www.andras.de/antriebe.html

Es gibt von Denen auch noch was Kleineres mit Namen Benjamin - seh ich jedoch nicht auf dieser Seite.


----------



## Knaller (2 Oktober 2008)

*Dezentrale Servos*

Hallo
Dezentrale Servos gibt es bei Bosch Rexroth.
IndraDrive MI  verschiedene Leistungen. 
1 Zuleitung mit allem drin. Nächster Motor wird einfach angekoppelt.
max 20 ANtriebe in einem Strang bis 200m Kabellänge.
fertige Schnittstelle ist Sercos
Umsetzter von Profibus möglich.

gruß Knaller


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2008)

...ich habe jetzt noch Dunkermotoren entdeckt, Baureihe BG, hat da schon jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen...?

Ich brauche nur Drehzahlregelung und überlege die Regelung in die Steuerung zu verlagern (S7 mit 0..10V). Ich brauche da einen Hauptantrieb mit 400-500W und 1-3 kleine Antriebe 40-75W. Die kleinen Antriebe sollen einfach den Hauptantrieb folgen.
Das ganze soll so kompakt sein das man es leicht in den Kofferraum packen kann.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Oktober 2008)

BG65 mit Can-Open hatte ich schon mal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Oberchefe,
beschreib doch einmal, wie war das mit den Antrieben?
Ich habe gelesen die gibt es erst ab Losgröße 100...?

gruss Helmut


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Oktober 2008)

Bei Alcatel (Dunker) bekommst Du die Motoren auch in kleinen Stückzahlen, der Preis ist natürlich gestaffelt, bei 100 wird's billiger. Nachteil von der Geschichte ist natürlich der Aufwand mit der Stromversorgung, zumindest wenn man davon ausgeht daß mehrere Motoren gleichzeitig beschleunigen, dann sind schon relativ dicke Trafos notwendig. Wenn's nur um einzelne nicht zeitkritische Positionierungen geht, dann ist das eine ganz nette Lösung. Ich war damals von der Firmware der Regler nicht so begeistert, wenn man mit der Geschwindigkeit an den Maximalwert gekommen ist, dann haben die Regler rechte Überschwinger produziert (siehe Bild). Keine Ahnung ob das mittlerweile behoben ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2008)

*Erfahrungen mit "JVL Mac 800"...?*

...jetzt muß ich es noch einmal nach vorne holen...
kennt jemand die Antriebe von JVL Mac 800...?

http://www.de.jvl.dk/

gruß Helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2009)

...altes Thema neuer Anfrage, hat schon jemand erfahrung mit den Dezentralen Servos "Milan drive" von GFC gemacht...?

gruß helmut


----------



## da_kine (19 März 2009)

Ja, hab schon mal was mit den GFC's gemacht. Funktionieren super. Musst nur mit der Beschaltung aufpassen, da der mitgelieferte Plan etwas verwirrend ist.

MfG

Markus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2009)

Hallo Markus,
kannst du mir über Robustheit, Service und Lieferverfügbarkeit etwas berichten....?

gruß helmut


----------



## da_kine (19 März 2009)

Nein, leider nicht. Habe die Dinger damals nur Angeschlossen und in Betrieb genommen.

Wir haben diese Antriebe in zwei Maschinen mit staubiger Umgebung (Textilverarbeitung) verbaut. Durch die Schraubsteckverbinder können hier keine Kontaktprobleme auftreten denke ich. Ich wüsste aber auch nicht, dass einer dieser Insgesamt 8 Antriebe getauscht worden währe.

MfG


----------

